# Great Smokey Mnts...Big Creek Horse Camp



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I can't speak to that campground, but any time you're on a horse anywhere in the Smokies is pure heaven!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Take lots of pics, I want to see !!!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm jealous!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone! Woodstock rain chant....


NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Everyone! Woodstock rain chant....
> 
> 
> NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN


Lol, Gunslinger, we're getting soaked about 5 hours east of your campsite. But we have been having an extended drought this year. Sure hope the rain misses you. If not, hope you brought your rain slicker. Your horse won't mind the rain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Update: just checked the radar in your area...... looks like you're going to need a bigger boat.....


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Lol, Gunslinger, we're getting soaked about 5 hours east of your campsite. But we have been having an extended drought this year. Sure hope the rain misses you. If not, hope you brought your rain slicker. Your horse won't mind the rain.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> Update: just checked the radar in your area...... looks like you're going to need a bigger boat.....


Well, we loaded the truck, in the rain.....got everythiing in.....and it rained harder......rather than deal with wet stuff all weekend.....we unloaded it all an decided it just wasn't meant to be this weekend....

We're home, and dry......if it looks better in the morning then we can always ride in the Cohutta's.....

Sigh......I sure was looking forward to this trip....:cowboy:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Well that's a big disappointment. 

Had that been me loading up, I wouldn't have unloaded because we only had enough drizzle to put the slams to my lawn mowing efforts. The clouds really broke apart by the time they got to my area.

What about Charit Creek or Saddle Valley? Or have you been to them enough times, they are old hat

Charit-Creek-overnight-ride

There is always Circle E if you've never been there. I think Belvidere is closer to you than Jamestown.

Circle E Guest Ranch Home


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah, envious! I can't wait to do those trails. It's supposed to be gross this weekend too :/


----------

